# Content früher und heute



## News (2 Januar 2006)

Übrigens (etwas OT): Wer schon immer mal wissen wollte, wieviel bzw. wie wenig "Content" z.B. die Büttelborner Brüder auf ihren einstigen Dialer- und Handypayseiten bieten, hat durch die neue Kooperation unverhofft die Gelegenheit dazu. Denn um User anzulocken, werden einige der alten Angebote bei einer Registrierung "heute gratis" angeboten.
Nur...man braucht sich gar nicht zu registrieren   
Ich werde nicht genauer, um keinen Ärger zu provozieren - nur so viel: Die Abfrage der Simser-Kennung ist nicht wirklich implementiert  :lol: 
Mein derzeitiger Favorit ist der "Translator".
Also: Wofür hat man dort früher 29.95 € per Dialer berappt oder ein Handypay-Abo abgeschlossen?
Für Links zu gängigen Gratis-Übersetzern:


> Abacho
> Altavista
> Google
> LEO
> ...


So weit meine 5 Cent zur Qualität aus Büttelborn.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Januar 2006)

woher weißt du , dass man für diesen contetn früher 29.95 gezahlt hat!? 
event. bekommt man jetzt einen ganz anderen content. 
bei einem thema kann ich es sogar mit screenshots belegen, dass man früher ein zig faches an content bekam!


----------



## Captain Picard (2 Januar 2006)

Anonymer Kunde schrieb:
			
		

> bei einem thema kann ich es sogar mit screenshots belegen, dass man früher ein zig faches an content bekam!


ach du liebes Lieschen, ein "zufriedener Kunde" , warum hast du denn dich nicht früher gemeldet?
Wir haben so sehr mal auf positive Berichte gewartet. im Nachhinein  sowas zu behaupten ist schlicht billig...


----------



## News (2 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> bei einem thema kann ich es sogar mit screenshots belegen,


Und ich kann dafür mit - aktuellen - Screenshots noch was anderes belegen: Dass nämlich Nemo-Bildchen auch jetzt noch ein wesentlicher Teil der Büttelborner Malvorlagenseite sind.
D.h., als Konsequenz aus Disneys einstigen Ankündigungen, dagegen vorgehen zu wollen, wurden Nemo & Co. lediglich auf der Startseite entfernt.
Dahinter sieht's dann so aus:


----------



## Rex Cramer (2 Januar 2006)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> bei einem thema kann ich es sogar mit screenshots belegen, dass man früher ein zig faches an content bekam!



Das zigfache von null Eigenleistung? Da muss ich mal den Taschenrechner bemühen. Oder Waehrungsrechner? Ach, egal...


----------



## News (2 Januar 2006)

Im Übrigen ist auf manchen der Seiten klar ersichtlich, dass der Content nicht geändert bzw. auch nie aktualisiert wurde.
Wie sonst kann es sein, dass z.B. auf der "Kunst"-Seite ein Museum (Berlinische Galerie) unter einer Adresse firmiert, die seit mindestens 2 Jahren nicht mehr stimmt? Bzw., eigentlich nie gestimmt hat, weil die "Schultheiss-Brauerei Kreuzberg" dem Museum lediglich als Lager und Verwaltung diente, aber es dort nie Ausstellungen gegeben hat...  :roll:


----------



## dvill (3 Januar 2006)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Anonymous schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie unsportlich, nu isset wech.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Wembley (21 Januar 2006)

Nun sind die Brüder aus Büttelborn voll ins "Eingabenmasken-Geschäft" eingestiegen:

Hat auch sein Gutes. Da diese neue Welle so "dick" daherkommt, werden die breite Öffentlichkeit bzw. einflussreiche Medien schneller darauf aufmerksam.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## News (21 Januar 2006)

Und wenn man das Wort "hausaufgaben" durch "sms" ersetzt, landet man auf einer weiteren neuen Eingabenmaskenseite der Büttelborner (nach Vorbild der Simsen-Seite).
In beiden Fällen ist bemerkenswert, dass anscheinend der erwähnte 14-tägige Testzeitraum bzw. die Widerrufsmöglichkeit dadurch ausgehebelt werden soll, dass die Angebote nur am 1. Tag gratis sein sollen (wie man an anderer Stelle dort lesen kann).


----------



## Wembley (21 Januar 2006)

News schrieb:
			
		

> Und wenn man das Wort "hausaufgaben" durch "sms" ersetzt, landet man auf einer weiteren neuen Eingabenmaskenseite der Büttelborner (nach Vorbild der Simsen-Seite).



Ja, die haben im Jänner einige Domains nach dem Muster *xxxxxx-heute.com* registriert. Ohne jetzt die ganze Palette durchgetestet zu haben, scheinen die viele von ihren Projekten den "neuen Gegebenheiten" angepasst zu haben.

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## JohnnyBGoode (21 Januar 2006)

Hier sind sie auch schon tätig:

w*w.sms-heute.com/


----------



## tuxedo (21 Januar 2006)

Auf den Seiten wird mit einem Gewinnspiel gelockt. Tatsächlich erhält man aber keinerlei Infos über das Gewinnspiel, über die Regeln und vor allem keine Angaben über den Zeitpunkt der Verlosung. Eventuell wird also hier mit etwas geworben, was es gar nicht gibt.

Frage:
Darf ein Gewinnspiel an ein Produkt gekoppelt sein? Ich meine irgendwo im Hinterkopf zu haben, dass Gewinnspiele für alle zugänglich sein müssen, unabhängig davon ob man ein Produkt kauft oder nicht. 

Kann das jemand, der sich da auskennt, bestätigen oder verneinen?

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## Wembley (21 Januar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:
> Darf ein Gewinnspiel an ein Produkt gekoppelt sein? Ich meine irgendwo im Hinterkopf zu haben, dass Gewinnspiele für alle zugänglich sein müssen, unabhängig davon ob man ein Produkt kauft oder nicht.


Diese Frage wurde vor kurzem hier diskutiert:

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=134626#134626

Gruß
Wembley


----------



## tuxedo (21 Januar 2006)

Ah. Super. Danke.
Hatte ich übersehen.

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## rolf76 (25 Januar 2006)

tuxedo schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:
> Darf ein Gewinnspiel an ein Produkt gekoppelt sein? Ich meine irgendwo im Hinterkopf zu haben, dass Gewinnspiele für alle zugänglich sein müssen, unabhängig davon ob man ein Produkt kauft oder nicht.



Siehe jetzt ausführlich hier:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=135794


----------

